# Wilmington surf fishing?



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm spending the summer in Durham and I'd like to find a surf fishing spot that is close enough for making a day trip worthwhile. According to mapquest I should be able to get to Wilmington fairly quickly on I-40. Could anyone recommend a place (beach, inlet, or jetty - *not* pier) to fish around there on a weekend? I can't drive on the beach with my car, but I travel light and don't mind having to walk a mile or so to get to a spot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try this site- http://www.gofishnc.com/Full_Page/fishingreport.htm


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

the south end of wrightsville beach (masonboro jetty) along the rock wall is preety good fishing. I've caught flounder on grubs and spanish are near the wall or in the jetty now also. Good luck.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi lars. I'm in durham also. 
I have not hit this spot yet but a fellow told me 2day that if you go 40 east to wilmington and keep on straight thru kure beach
the road will end .There he says is miles of beach available for 4x4 access or walking out to surf fish .
If the weather permits on thurs. and the good LORD willing i'll be there to check it out.
Maybe i'll see ya there!


 *FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## palwil (Aug 30, 2002)

Fishing wilmington/Kure Beach Area. Fishing is good, sometimes you even catch fish!! coming into Kure Beach, You will see a fenced area on the left, looks like sunlight collectors or whatever, there is beach access at both ends of the fence, pretty close to the surf. Past the stoplight there are several "public beach accesses" with parking. Some have had a good fishing hole at times. Keeping on south, just past the Ft Fisher Civil War Museum, there is an "S" curve, little shelter on your left. Parking is fairly good and surf access is near. fishing from or near the rocks has proved successful. A little further down the road is a left turn to the FF Aquarium. Take that turn and just past the parking lot and bathhouse is a left turn to the "beach access". You can ease down there and park and walk over to the beach for better surf fishing. Good Luck..Pal


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I hope to be able to get out there this weekend to toss some plugs.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Fished Fort Fisher today caught alotta small croaker and small shark. Quite a few 4x4s on the beach today.
Also fished Masonboro jetty = zip/zilch.


 *FISH( Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Jun 6: Fished Atlantic Beach east of Triple 'S' pier and had blues and spanish on Stingsilvers and Bucktail Jigs (white). Also saw Blues, Drum and Croaker on bottom rigs to cutbait and shrimp.


----------

